# Internet stocks to outperform in 08?



## Sean K (8 January 2008)

I'm not convinced this is the case but it would be interesting to get some opinions and analysis from the team on if you believe that there's some more upside in internet related stocks than say, commodities, in the coming months. 

There are probably some already listed individually in the threads but it would be nice to see a summary here and some ideas on what potential they may have. 

Or, if you think any other sector is going to be of more value then feel free to let it rip.


----------



## rub92me (8 January 2008)

Okay, I'll start it off with one I've been watching the past months, although we probably need to define what an internet stock is.
Senetas Corporation (SEN) - has been suffering severely in 2007. If the strategic changes work and they return to profitability in first half 2008 they could get a real boost. We'll know after the first quarter results.


----------



## So_Cynical (8 January 2008)

I found a littleish Aussie stock the other nite thats sorta internet 
hardware related that im keen very keen on.irate:

Other than that...no i don't think net/tech stocks will do anything much
as a sector.


----------



## grace (8 January 2008)

I'm going to put in my 2cents worth

MLB  Melbourne IT  (used to get some of the Big M's ASX announcements until recently)

Div  3.2%
PE   18.5
PEG  0.39

Seems to be growing nicely.  Was $17 during tech wreck.  Now better valued in relation to earnings.   I think The Smart Investor mag picked them for 2008 performance stock.  Hope so.  I have held for about a year (traded them twice in that time).


----------



## Lucky_Country (8 January 2008)

Just wondering what will drive the share price of these internet companies ?
More subscribers, higher prices, new technology ?


----------



## Julia (8 January 2008)

grace said:


> I'm going to put in my 2cents worth
> 
> MLB  Melbourne IT  (used to get some of the Big M's ASX announcements until recently)
> 
> ...



Agreed, Grace. Also OKN (Oakton).


----------



## vishalt (8 January 2008)

Lucky_Country said:


> Just wondering what will drive the share price of these internet companies ?
> More subscribers, higher prices, new technology ?



Nah none of that. You need the real deal, US investors who love make tech bubbles!

iiNet (IIN) is my 2c in, nice trending stock, defying the current down-market, my friend who is an ISP geek says its grabbing a lot of customers and market share.


----------



## michael_selway (9 January 2008)

Hi OKN, DTL, SMX, UXC all notbad

thx

MS


----------



## bloggs_oz (9 January 2008)

I wouldn't bother with any of the aussie tech stocks.  Australia has virtually no (or should I say none!) innovative IT companies.  If you want to invest in tech, invest in the US.

I'm bullish on apple (and currently hold their stock) they're the most innovative tech company around - no one else could've done what they've done with the iPhone.  Their market use is surging (for iphones and mac books especially), and I think the iphone has a lot further to run as it's released in other countries and apple gets its on going revenue from their phone company partners.  There is so much excitement around this company at the moment, and I think it's only going to get better from here.

I'm also bullish (though more in the medium/long term) on oracle and cisco, as they're both market leaders that no one is going to catch any time soon.


----------



## Joe Blow (9 January 2008)

michael_selway said:


> Hi OKN, DTL, SMX, UXC all notbad
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




Michael, some more detail about these companies and their businesses would be appreciated.


----------



## Sean K (11 February 2008)

IIN

There's a thread on it, but it fits in here for the minute.

I assume iiNET is an internet company of some sorts....

Looks like it's been outperforming the past few months.

Go to the thread for more detail I suppose...


----------



## Buffettology (11 February 2008)

I think with its recent price dip, WTF looks good.


----------



## Sean K (11 February 2008)

Buffettology said:


> I think with its recent price dip, WTF looks good.



 WTF, looks goods?? WTF!!!

Nice understatement on 'dip' anyway, LOL


----------



## Buffettology (11 February 2008)

kennas said:


> WTF, looks goods?? WTF!!!
> 
> Nice understatement on 'dip' anyway, LOL




ha ha.  

However, just for you techies (correct me if I am wrong), volume is slowing (sign that the strength of the selloff is slowing) and RSI has fallen (however, not to as low as the December RSI trough, on the back of a lower trough in price, a buy signal no?).  

Support, you now have to trace back to the longer term, which appears to be around April, which is around the current price?  

Sorry, Ive only JUST started reading this stuff as of last night, so correct me if Im wrong.

But if Im right, that looks good both technically and fundamentally.

Maybe time for a bull put option credit spread I think (too bad I have no options account, he he).


----------



## prawn_86 (11 February 2008)

Im not a techie myself buffetology,

But I think you would find that they would want it to start making higher lows/highs to confirm an uptrend before buying


----------



## Yeti (11 February 2008)

WTF Chart looks like double top (mid July and end October) Confirmed when share price went and stayed below $4.40-ish, possible target $2.70-ish  Hope I've got this completely wrong, just an amateur chartist.


----------



## Buffettology (11 February 2008)

$2.70 

Can one of the techies (Kennas) please confirm!? 

Man, thats the problem with charting, there are so many techniques it gets confusing which are the basic ones to use just to check the basic technicals, as far as fundamentalists are concerned.


----------



## Yeti (11 February 2008)

Sorry Kennas, looks like WTF is about to hi-jack your  internet stocks thread. I have just repeated my post on the WTF- Wotif thread so we can carry on the discussion there.


----------



## r m (11 February 2008)

Will IT departments be allowed to spend money in an economic environment which may be about to head into recession or will companies stop spending on 'unneccesary' IT equipment/projects?


----------



## galey (12 February 2008)

I agree with Bloggs your can get those stocks with CFD's who deal in international shares. IG Markets come to mind.


----------



## annalivia (6 March 2008)

Buffettology said:


> $2.70
> 
> Can one of the techies (Kennas) please confirm!?
> 
> Man, thats the problem with charting, there are so many techniques it gets confusing which are the basic ones to use just to check the basic technicals, as far as fundamentalists are concerned.




Buffettology, 
Are you turning to the dark side?
Warren would be dissapointed.

One basic question. Is this a wonderful company at a fair price?
This has just come on my radar screen as a stock to do some further research on.


----------

